# Prep for June Photo Phile Contest



## Elf Mommy (May 15, 2009)

The plan for June is to put together a fun version of a Rabbits Online Yearbook. I will be drawing from the Photo Use Permission thread to put this together, so it's REALLY IMPORTANT that you give your permission in that thread if you want to be part of this adventure!!!

This idea was PM'd to me by a member MONTHS ago!!! If you have a good idea for a future contest, please feel free to PM me!

The entry part to this photo phile contest will be for the Senior Superlatives pages. This is the idea thread. We have to make them rabbit-related. Here are some sample yearbook pages with senior superlatives:























Use this thread to list as many superlatives as you can think of, and we will generate a vote on the ones we want to use. We don't want too many, but members will be allowed to post an entry to each superlative and there will be a vote toward the end of June. The "yearbook" will be posted at the beginning of July. Links to full-page size photographs will be posted for people who want to print out the "yearbook" to keep and look back on.

I hope that this will be fun and interesting for all involved! I am very much looking forward to doing this, and I hope all will be pleased with the results! :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 15, 2009)

Senior Superlatives pages

I am not sure what this mean. Mabye I am missing something. What are we doing the conest it self for. 

Sorry I dont want tp sound dumb but I am not completly understanding


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 15, 2009)

In this stage, I'm just looking for suggestions for categories for the senior superlatives.

Example:

*Biggest Flirt* (Peg's Zeus comes to mind...)

*Smartest

*I'm looking for categories (words in bold) that we can use to submit photos for. Not the actual photos themselves, yet. We will have more than one category for the actual contest. 

What categories would YOU suggest?


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2009)

Ahh so a year book for the bunnies? Awesome!!

Hmmm:

Most Spoilt
Most Smart
Most Hyper
Most Cute
Most Fluffy
Most Cuddly
Most Grumpy
Most Bossy

I'll keep thinking


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 15, 2009)

Exactly!!! Thank you, Becca


----------



## TinysMom (May 15, 2009)

Most likely to succeed (at stealing craisins)
Most Mischievous
Best Hopper
Biggest Flirt


----------



## Amy27 (May 15, 2009)

Couple that is most likely to get married 
Longest hair 
Biggest hair
Most likely to win binky olympics
Laziest


----------



## Evey (May 15, 2009)

Best Groomed



-Kathy


----------



## TinysMom (May 15, 2009)

Most athletic
Most easily angered
Longest Ears (oh wait - Yofi would win that one)
Loudest Thumper

(Robin suggested "most likely to be turned into stew" but a lot of people wouldn't get the humor)...

Most Disapproving


----------



## TinysMom (May 15, 2009)

Most likely to give chin rubs
Most likely to give bunny kisses
Biggest Butt 

(Those are all from Robin)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 16, 2009)

Naughtiest trio
Cutest Siblings


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

Woo this is going to be awesome!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 17, 2009)

Best Binkies
Best Troublemaker

^^Those are some of my ideas for categories.

So are we going to get to vote on the pictures that go into this "yearbook"? 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Best Binkies
> Best Troublemaker
> 
> ^^Those are some of my ideas for categories.
> ...


Yes, first we'll vote on the categories, and then people will submit photos for those categories for us to vote on.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2009)

Biggest house

Most spoiled

Most toys

Sweetest face

Best looking


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

Most disapproving

Cheekiest bunny

Most in need of cuddles/ cuddliest bunny (I can't think of ANYBUN who would fit this category... )


Most vain 

Grumpiest

Most vocal (i.e grunting, beeping etc)

Biggest ears

Most in need of litter training


Sleepiest bunny


Umm.... That's all for now! How many categories will we have?


----------



## Ninchen (May 19, 2009)

Most independent.

Oldest!


----------



## Boz (May 19, 2009)

Most likely to do nothing
Biggest Disapprover
Biggest Bunny-Butt
Most likely to trip over their dewlap
The Boss
Biggest Diva
Highest Binkier
Most likely to fall asleep in class

That's all I got!


----------



## luvsmallfurries (May 23, 2009)

*TinysMom wrot*


> (Robin suggested "most likely to be turned into stew" but a lot of people wouldn't get the humor)...


LOL - in my house it's hasenfeffer - a threat that I hear from hubby about once a week - generally when he finds the socks he left in the living room turned into confetti!

I was going to suggest Laziest but I see someone beat me to it.

How about:

Best Furniture Renovator?


----------

